# Подскажите, пожалуйста, год выпуска и редкость аккордеона



## vuk (21 Апр 2011)

Нашел у деда аккордеон HESS. Не могу найти в интернете ничего похожего. Не могли бы подсказать примерный год его выпуска и на сколько он редок.


----------

